# Help Needed



## moberdan (Oct 24, 2007)

Does anyone know somewhere in the U.K where I can buy or have made a 1 1/8" X 12 T.P.I. taper tap for making a thread in wood.
This is the type of thread on the spindle of my lathe a Myford Maestro

I want to make wood chucks to screw straight on to the spindle.

Dan


----------



## littlebuddha (Aug 25, 2007)

Hi i bought my 3/4 16 from these people they cover loads of stuff..
Tracy Tools Ltd
2 Mayors Avenue, Dartmouth. Devon. TQ6 9NF.
Tel: 01803 833134
www.tracytools.com

email [email protected]

ring them up or email and ask for catalogue, its a small A5 booklet with all taps and dies, and there prices.
I paid about £4.00 for mine in 2004. use it for much the same as you want to, us a close grain wood like beech does a great job. cheers LB.


----------



## moberdan (Oct 24, 2007)

*RE taps*

Hi L.B. thank you for the reply. Unfortuneately they dont seem to have a web site anymore. You sure they are still in buisiness?

Dan


----------



## littlebuddha (Aug 25, 2007)

Hi yes they are, and they have a website. click the link. that i gave.


----------



## mackem (May 20, 2007)

The link worked fine for me LB,and i've saved it too. :thumbsup:


----------



## johnep (Apr 12, 2007)

This is like my post in the question re nut crackers. just how do you cut a thread in wood?
johnep


----------



## moberdan (Oct 24, 2007)

*Re help*

Thanks L.B. the links did not work for me I googled it and got a reply via Darmouth council. The prices have changed a little, now £18 : 00 plus 20% for tax and post.

Dan


----------



## littlebuddha (Aug 25, 2007)

johnep said:


> This is like my post in the question re nut crackers. just how do you cut a thread in wood?
> johnep


 
John, there are bits of kit that do the job for you but most of them are expensive, there are also some home made jobs around that you can make yourself, other to that you can buy some thread chasers, thread chasing, one you need to be able to bring your lathe speed down to around 400, my lathe only comes down to 500 but im able to chase a thread, you need to practice a lot although saying that it depends on a number of things, i was lucky and picked it up straight of. John berkeley has some vids out this link goes to it. http://www.johnberkeley.co.uk/gallery14.htm

its very good so is he, the video is very good and lets you see how just to do it, well worth the pennies, and great if you like making boxes or interested.


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

Beal sells threading taps and system to let you cut threads with the router but they don't sell the size you are looking for.
The same is true with the Bestwoodtools Baxter threading machine that I bought. It does have interchangeable thread pitches but they are somewhat expensive and he doesn't have that thread pitch either.


----------



## littlebuddha (Aug 25, 2007)

johnep said:


> This is like my post in the question re nut crackers. just how do you cut a thread in wood?
> johnep


 
RDG TOOLS sell a thread and die set bit like the beal job for the router but use by hand.
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/MANUAL-WOOD-T...ryZ42938QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD1VQQcmdZViewItem

they are selling an 1" and a 1/2" sets on ebay at the moment for £12.50 plus 4.50 post, craft supply and turners retreat sell bigger ones as well but the small ones from them start at about £29 plus post so RDG are a good by, they work okay i have a couple of sizea good course grain good for nut crackers and flower presses things like that. LB.


----------

